# Problem mit Kontaktformular



## Tuxibaby (13. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe schon gesucht im Forum und im Netz, habe aber nichts gefunden was mir weiterhilft.
ich habe mir ein Kontaktformular gebaut, und nun habe ich ein Problem mit dem Sendefeld.
Es funktioniert nicht.
Ich habe hier mal das Stück worum es geht:

<td style="width:181px;">
				<span class="Stil1"><B><FONT COLOR= "#FFFFFF"</Font><FONT FACE="Arial">Nachricht:</span></B></FONT><br>
					<textarea name="textarea" cols="55" rows="20"></textarea>
					<br style="line-height:2px;"><a href="#" class="Stil1" style="padding-left:11px; color:#07F124; text-decoration:none; text-transform:uppercase; font-size:11px;" onclick="document.getElementById('form').reset()" #invalid_attr_id="url(images/more_bg.gif) no-repeat 0 3px">l&Ouml;schen</a><span class="Stil1"> &nbsp; &nbsp;
					</span><a href="#" class="Stil1" style="padding-left:11px; color:#07F124; text-decoration:none; text-transform:uppercase; font-size:11px;" onclick="document.getElementById('form').submit()" #invalid_attr_id="url(images/more_bg.gif) no-repeat 0 3px">senden</a><span class="Stil1">
                </span>
            </td>


Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

Tuxibaby


----------



## sheel (13. November 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

wo wird denn das form geöffnet?


----------



## Tuxibaby (13. November 2011)

Hallo,

wo muß ich das öffnen und schließen? Und wo kommt meine mail-Adresse hin?

Tuxibaby


----------



## sheel (13. November 2011)

Du willst also den Inhalt einer Textarea per Email verschicken.
Klar. Der Code oben ist nämlich etwas verwirrend, vA. durch die fehlende Formatierung.
(_Nur_ Codetags machen es in dem Fall nur schlimmer).

Also, zuerst mal: Kannst du bei deinem Hoster(-angebot) PHP ausführen?


----------



## Tuxibaby (14. November 2011)

Hallo,

hier ist mal der ganze HTML-Code für das Formular:

```
<td valign="top" bgcolor="transparent">
      <table border="0" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0">
         <td><form id="form" action="" enctype="multipart/form-data" name="form">
			 <td><h4 style="color:#000000"><FONT FACE="Arial">Hier k&ouml;nnen Sie direkten Kontakt zu mir aufnehmen:</h4></td></FONT>
	<table  class="no_class">
			<td style="width:200px;">
	<table >
		<tr>
			<td style="height:38px">
				<span class="Stil1"><B><FONT COLOR= "#1A1A1A"</Font><FONT FACE="Arial">Vorname:*</span></B></FONT><br>
				<br style="line-height:1px;">
				<input type="text" class="input">
            </td>
		</tr>
		<tr>
			<td style="height:38px">
				<span class="Stil1"><B><FONT COLOR= "#FFFFFF"</Font><FONT FACE="Arial">Nachame:*</span></B></FONT><br>
				<br style="line-height:1px;">
				<input type="text" class="input">
            </td>
		</tr>
		<tr>
			<td style="height:51px">
				<br style="line-height:5px;">
				<span class="Stil1"><B><FONT COLOR= "#FFFFFF"</Font><FONT FACE="Arial">Stra&szlig;e, Nr:</span></B></FONT><br>
				<br style="line-height:1px;">
				<input type="text" class="input">
			</td>
		</tr>
		<tr>
			<td style="height:51px">
				<br style="line-height:5px;">
				<span class="Stil1"><B><FONT COLOR= "#FFFFFF"</Font><FONT FACE="Arial">Postleitzahl, Ort:</span></B></FONT><br>
				<br style="line-height:1px;">
				<input type="text" class="input">
			</td>
		</tr>
		<tr>
			<td style="height:43px">
				<br style="line-height:5px;">
				<span class="Stil1"><B><FONT COLOR= "#FFFFFF"</Font><FONT FACE="Arial">Telefon:*</span></B></FONT><br>
				<br style="line-height:1px;">
				<input type="text" class="input">
			</td>
		</tr>
		<tr>
			<td style="height:51px">
				<br style="line-height:5px;">
				<span class="Stil1"><B><FONT COLOR= "#FFFFFF"</Font><FONT FACE="Arial">e-mail:*</span></B></FONT><br>
				<br style="line-height:1px;">
				<input type="text" class="input">
			</td>
		</tr>
	</table>
	<td style="width:181px;">
		<span class="Stil1"><B><FONT COLOR= "#FFFFFF"</Font><FONT FACE="Arial">Nachricht:</span></B></FONT><br>
			<textarea name="textarea" cols="55" rows="20"></textarea>
			<br style="line-height:2px;"><a href="#" class="Stil1" style="padding-left:11px; color:#07F124; text-decoration:none; text-transform:uppercase; font-size:11px;" onclick="document.getElementById('form').reset()" #invalid_attr_id="url(images/more_bg.gif) no-repeat 0 3px">l&Ouml;schen</a><span class="Stil1"> &nbsp; &nbsp;
			</span><a href="#" class="Stil1" style="padding-left:11px; color:#07F124; text-decoration:none; text-transform:uppercase; font-size:11px;" onclick="document.getElementById('form').submit()" #invalid_attr_id="url(images/more_bg.gif) no-repeat 0 3px">senden</a><span class="Stil1">
		</span>
	</td>
	</table>
```

wie funktioniert das mit dem form, wohin muß das?

Tuxibaby


----------



## sheel (14. November 2011)

Meine Frage war, ob du auf deinem Webspace PHP ausführen kannst.

Entweder hast du PHP oder kannst keine Emails schicken.

Du könntest ohne PHP höchstens einen Link machen,
der das Mailprogramm vom Benutzer öffnet und das Neues-Email-Fenster
mit deiner Adresse als Empfänger öffnet.
Nachteil
a) Hat dann jeder deine Adresse
b) Muss der Benutzer selbst Text eingeben, automatisiert geht da nichts.

Wie man ein form macht, findet man bei SelfHTML.
Das allein kann aber keine Emails schicken.
Also: Hast du PHP?


----------



## Tuxibaby (14. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe kein php eingebaut. Mit dem Sendeknopf sollen die Nachrichten in meinem Postafch ankommen, ich möchte kein Schreibfenster das sich öffnet. Ich möchte damit "lästige Spampost" vermeiden. Es soll einfach nur bei mir ankommen.

Wie kann ich das jetzt da noch einbauen?

Tuxibaby


----------



## sheel (14. November 2011)

Ohne PHP oder Ähnliches - gar nicht.

Und vor Spam schützt so ein Kontaktformluar statt öffentlicher Emailadresse auch nicht.
Wenn schon, dann noch ein Captcha oÄ. dazu.


----------



## Tuxibaby (15. November 2011)

Hallo,

die email-Adresse sollte nicht zu sehen sein.
Wie funktioniert das dann mit Captcha kann ich das im mein Script einbauen?

Tuxibaby


----------



## sheel (15. November 2011)

Noch einmal: Ohne PHP _geht das nicht_.


----------



## Tuxibaby (15. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mich schon mal mit php befasst und habe dazu auch etwas gefunden, nur noch nicht ganz verstanden an welche Stelle es genau muß und wohin meine email-adresse kommt.

Tuxibaby


----------



## sheel (15. November 2011)

...Und wenn du auf dienem Webspace (laut dir) kein PHP hast, hast du es nicht.
Bei welcher Firma hast du deine Seite?


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (16. November 2011)

Tuxibaby hat gesagt.:


> wie funktioniert das mit dem form, wohin muß das?
> Tuxibaby



Den Form-Tag musst du am Anfang und Ende deines Formulares setzen.


```
<form action="<?php echo $_SERVER['REQUEST_URI']; ?>" method="post">      
 
<!-- Dein Formular -->

</form>
```
Vielleicht solltest du dir das mal ansehen, Link: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/formulare/

Um dein Formular zu verarbeiten und an dein Postfach zu übermitteln *reicht HTML alleine nicht aus*. Wie bereits sheel erwähnte, brauchst du PHP dafür.


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. November 2011)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Noch einmal: Ohne PHP _geht das nicht_.


Doch, mit jeglicher anderen Sprache die dafür geeignet ist (asp, pl, etc) und auf dem WebServer aktiviert ist.
;-) 

@Tuxibaby: vielleicht hilft dir eine Seite weiter, in der Du ein fertiges script zusammenklicken kannst:

kontaktformular generator


----------



## sheel (18. November 2011)

Gut...ohne "PHP etc." geht es nicht 

Aber wenn er kein PHP hat, hat er den Rest ziemlich sicher auch nicht.


----------



## threadi (19. November 2011)

Wer kein PHP hat, kann durchaus ASP haben  Btw. wären auch Formmailer des Providers eine mögliche Alternative für den Einstieg.


----------

